

Ask HN: I'm Looking for Information - spffy

Hello everyone!<p>Recently my colleagues and I have moved into the early stages of designing a fashion focused courier service. We are collecting data on online shopping habits that will really help us decide if such an idea is viable. Please leave any feedback you want here. Thanks guys!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;eTLh8H7Ws6
======
spffy
here is the full link:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ODf31VlPaeDInkonlbORFPrVKQL...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ODf31VlPaeDInkonlbORFPrVKQL3v1IZL78uz0jV6qk/viewform?usp=send_form)

